# JOIN The NRA



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I joined the NRA today..I feel proud to support my rights. I encourage all hgf members (who are not NRA members yet) to do so..The more members join NRA the more leverage NRA will have to defend our rights.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, I just re-upped last month.

Now I can't wait to start getting the cards and letters every month to tell me to join again because my membership is expiring a year from now and I'd better hurry. But at least I'll get the free duffel bag they promised me; even though I had to send another postcard, that arrived with my membership card, and waste another stamp confirming that I did indeed want my free gift.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Too funny Todd but your right. They beleive in a lot of mail. Thanks for the reminder jimmy. I need to re up mine as well. Worth while for sure.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> They believe in a lot of mail.


A lot of mail is an understatement. Between the reminders to re-up, the reminders to just donate, and the mail telling you how to vote, it's unreal sometimes.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> A lot of mail is an understatement. Between the reminders to re-up, the reminders to just donate, and the mail telling you how to vote, it's unreal sometimes.


I have to agree Todd. I re-upped for 5 years so I would quit getting the "about to expire" mail. I actually think I'm getting more junk mail from the NRA than all others combined ( well, maybe a little exaggeration.).


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

But it's good junk mail! 

I like getting the little post cards to send in, alerts, insurance materials, specials on gear, even drop 'em an extra 5 or 10 bucks in those little NRA-PVF thingy's if I got it. 

It's all good and for a good cause. Sifting through the stuff I'm not interested in is a small price to pay for the job Wayne and the boys do. 

Got the range bag as a re-gift too...side pocket zipper broke, it's pretty light weight but it's functional, and FREE! Cany have enough range bags ya know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

clanger said:


> Got the range bag as a re-gift too...side pocket zipper broke, it's pretty light weight but it's functional, and FREE! Cany have enough range bags ya know. :mrgreen:


That's what I planned on using it for, if I ever get it. I am a bit annoyed at them offering the gift, then sending a postcard basically asking, "Do you really want it?" and then forcing me to send another postcard back saying, "Yes jerk weeds, you offered it!"


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've only been a member for the past 2 years, but they never sent the multi tool they offered the first year, and I don't expect to ever see whatever gadget they offered this year either. I think it was a flashlight. The American Rifleman magazine is a good read though.

I don't mind the junk mail that much.  The recycle bucket loves it. I do really take offense at the "sky is falling" tone of every piece of literature they send though. I'm not an idiot that can be incited to vote by fear.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

If memeory serves, they had an option to opt out and let them keep the bag as a cost containment measure. 

We had to manually request it on the card. It took a few weeks for my roomie to get his... (said 4-6 weeks on the card I think) 

I'll admit, don't like waiting either, Todd.  We gotta wait 10 days for BGC after any firearms purchase. I HATE that.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I get phone calls from them at suppertime wanting donations. Looks like they could save some of that money for other things. I send them donations whenever I can without them begging every other day.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm paid up until March 2011. I like reading all the stuff they send me, but I think they might have better things to spend our money on then trying to milk the same cow over and over again.

Instead of sending additional $$$ to the NRA every time they ask, I've joined a few other groups that support gun owner's rights. :smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I'm paid up until March 2011. I like reading all the stuff they send me, but I think they might have better things to spend our money on then trying to milk the same cow over and over again.
> 
> Well said. I'm not a huge fan of being sold to period but to keep working me over when you already got me is a waste of time, money and recources. Their purpose and mission is certainly just but marketing could sure use some fine tuning or reigning in. Just my opinion.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

you can join for 1 year free of charge

https://www.nrahq.org/nrabonus/accept-membership.asp


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Recycooler said:


> you can join for 1 year free of charge
> 
> https://www.nrahq.org/nrabonus/accept-membership.asp


You probably get double the "Join Now" mail if you do that. :smt033


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*....if they ever come*

....and double the cheezy range bags??? cuz ya caint have too many range bags!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Update!*

Just got my first "Renew Now!" Less than 2 months into my current membership. But, they are offering me a travel mug that I'm sure I'll have to tell them again that I want. I think I'll wait until my duffel bag comes in first before I think about another "free" gift. :smt033


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

My free gift for renewing - a LED "Tactical" flashlight came in the mail today! Woo-Hoo!!! :smt023

And its only been 3 months!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I own a Taurus and am a member besides.... I'm gettin' it from both ends. Some of this stuff is just plain cheezy....

They're gettin' an e-mail:

Gentlemen:

I value your service. Please, never stop fighting on Our behalves. Ever.

But- may I suggest you kindly back it down a little on some of the SPAM and junk mail? My letter box is bursting, and, it has to be costing you all money for these services and sublet mailings as well.

My letter carrier, an NRA member in good standing, also is feeling the crunch in as far as his bag's are becoming over-laiden, and, he has a message for you as well:

*KNOCK IT OFF, WAYNE! *

:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I just got another mailing, this one as if I wasn't a member at all. Same deal, sign up now and get a free duffel bag! They constantly beg for money because I think they are single-handily keeping the Post Office in business.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

You guys are almost starting to talk me out of joining the NRA. I don't want to sign myself up for a boat load of mail, albeit for a good cause. I suppose it's worth it in the big picture, though.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

There's a rumor going around the interwebs that if you give the nice folks at the NRA a call and ask that they stop sending so much crap the volume will decrease.

I don't know what you guys are complaining about though. That stuff is the perfect bathroom reading material. You go in, open it up and toss it when you leave! :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> There's a rumor going around the interwebs that if you give the nice folks at the NRA a call and ask that they stop sending so much crap the volume will decrease.


A call? That would require using the phone and actually _talking_ to someone! I shudder at the thought!

EDIT: I just sent them an email asking them to stop telling me to renew when my membership is only a couple months old.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

I joined back in March when the free offer was floating around. So, far, I haven't received any offers or renewals.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

They just wrote me back! I'm saved!

_Thank you for contacting us.
We updated your membership profile and placed you on the DO NOT PROMOTE list.
This will greatly reduce the amount of all correspondence you receive. However, it will not 
eliminate all correspondence. If a company administers a member benefit, they will have limited 
access to your membership information. On occasion, they might send you something that the NRA
can not intercept or stop. We can not guarantee that you will receive no correspondence in the 
future. However, you will see most if not all additional correspondence stop arriving over the 
next several weeks.
Thank you very much for your support and please feel free to contact us 
if you ever need anything else! 
_​


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope you know what you did to yourself! No more love letters from Wayne. No more M1A1 collector coins. And they might even stop selling your name to every catalog company that comes along!!! Now what are you going to do when you want to light the fireplace but the kindleing pail is empty??? At that crucial time, the NRA isn't going to be there for you any more!!!!
:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Now what are you going to do when you want to light the fireplace but the kindleing pail is empty???


A few good rips from my trusty survival Velcro wallet and the fire will be roaring!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'll give my money to the ILA
I love people that arm twist congress critters and go to court to defend the 2A.
The NRA doesn't do that.

AFS


----------

